# A Different Cartrage Pen



## rovercat (Oct 31, 2007)

I had seen something similar to this some time ago and decided to give it a go. The wood is Ambonya Burl the center band is cut from the same cartridge.
Brian


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2007)

Classy pen!!!
Round-top Euro, Parker?????


----------



## gerryr (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice, certainly the best I've seen in quite a while.  If you want some more good ideas about cartridge pens, look in Fanger's album.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice pen!!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 31, 2007)

great job, that's a really nice design.


----------



## Husky (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nice! Thats the first cartridge pen I actually LIKE!  []


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 31, 2007)

I love it! I've only used antler on casing pens, but was thinking the other day, I should make some with a nice wood burl. I really like the way the top and clip work together. What type of pen kit is it?

Rmartin


----------



## rovercat (Oct 31, 2007)

What type of pen kit? Well the nib is from a slimline kit and the final is from a European. The clip just happened to fit in. I switch parts around a lot so I have a case of odds and ends.
Brian


----------



## DKF (Nov 1, 2007)

Now that is a "cartridge" pen design that I like!  Nice job...


----------



## cervusdesign (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you make the centerband by yourself or is it coming of a standard penkit?


----------



## keapople (Nov 3, 2007)

Now that cartidge pen I like...

Kirby


----------



## stoneman (Nov 3, 2007)

Really nice pen. I like this best of all the cartridge types I've seen. A real touch of class![]

When I get more pens under my belt I'd like to try a similar one using stained antler.

Good job!

Steve


----------



## johncrane (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes Brian that's a great looking bullet pen well done.[]


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 4, 2007)

Beatiful workmanship excellent pen.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thinking outside the box. Well done. I like.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 4, 2007)

Brian:  I like that design a lot more than the standard cartridge pen.  Nice job. 

Want a bit of a challenge?  I wonder what a pen would look like where the head of the casing was used as the finial?


----------



## louisbry (Nov 4, 2007)

That is an extremely nice cartridge pen.  Color combinations are exceptional.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> Want a bit of a challenge?  I wonder what a pen would look like where the head of the casing was used as the finial?


Like this?<br />
&lt;edit - I've posted this pic recently in another topic, so in the interest of not spamming, I'll reduce this one to just a link&gt;
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29792


----------



## R2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice but not as nice as the first IMHO.[]


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great looking pen.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> Want a bit of a challenge?  I wonder what a pen would look like where the head of the casing was used as the finial?





> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />Like this?






Well, not exactly.  That is a nice looking pen; but what I had in mind was a "normal" finial that was maybe 5/16" long and totally above the clip.  People have differing tastes in regard to pen styles.  Personally, I am old school and prefer more wood and less metal.  I wouldn't even mind seeing a little less brass at the nib end of the pen.  OTOH, I'm sure the metal faction love the design exactly as it is.


----------



## csb333 (Nov 23, 2007)

The best cartridge pen I've seen!- Chris


----------



## louisbry (Nov 24, 2007)

I like this design.  You did a great job.


----------



## jwoodwright (Nov 24, 2007)

I also like the design.  It has a unique look to it, just a great design. I haven't had much "fun" cutting the cartridge, so mine have been like most others....


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 24, 2007)

How do you cut your cartridges?  Personally, I'm not interested in making cartridge pens; but I'm sure there are others who will be interested in your technique.  Some cartridges will be a little more difficule to cut than others so cartridge selection can be a consideration.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />[How do you cut your cartridges?


I can't speak for Brian, but so far, I've had best luck cutting cases on a table saw using a carbide tipped blade and a sled.  I have a Harbor Freight mini-cut-off-saw (currently on sale for $20) on order, so I'll be trying that next.

Oh, and I've been thinking about your suggestion for a taller finial.  It occured to me that one could cut the case slightly below the web (I cut it right at the web for my case head finial) and put a slimline finial inside.  It would also be straightforward to notch the case and hide the clip ring inside as well.  That would be a relatively easy and cheap kit modification.  Thanks for the idea - I may give it a try.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 24, 2007)

This may answer a lot of questions about how this pen is made.[]
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/cartridgepens.pdf

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rherrell (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering why this post was called a "different" cartridge pen?
As you can see, Don's tutorial is well over a year old and was my inspiration for making over 20 of this type pen.(Thank You, Don!)
Here's one of the twenty:  http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/rherrell/550.jpg


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 25, 2007)

Rick:  I'm not a big fan of cartridge pens; but I like yours as well as any I can remember and more than most.  Nice job!!


----------

